# Wholesale Rhinestone & Plastisol Transfers



## Rare Jewel (Dec 4, 2014)

Looking for wholesale vendors that do mixed media with rhinestones with screenprinted(plastisol or similar) transfers. Looking for transfers only.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Welcome to the forums. You should try posting in the referrals and recommendation section.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

Rare Jewel said:


> Looking for wholesale vendors that do mixed media with rhinestones with screenprinted(plastisol or similar) transfers. Looking for transfers only.



Those wouldn't go down at the same time... would they? Perhaps this si something I have never heard of....


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Search results for: 'mixed media' - Pro World


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

The self promoting is shameless pro worlded. you have been here long enough to know better and I see you do it all the time.


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

Leg cramps said:


> Hi Welcome to the forums. You should try posting in the referrals and recommendation section.


Hi Leg Cramps: I have been curious about the "referrals & recommendation section" for a while. Where on earth is that? Can you provide a link as I am apparently too dense to find it!

Thanks much!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/


----------

